
S3 static site Cross region - cpollard0
http://millennialprogrammerguy.com/2017/03/04/s3-static-sites-cross-region-availability/
======
paulddraper
Here's what I don't get: why is cross-region necessarily better availability
than cross-availability-zone?

Regions are created for geographical proximity reasons. Availability zones are
created for availability reasons.

Right?

Why do multiple data centers close to me have to go down at the same time,
forcing me to use one far away from me?

